# New member- rear hub question



## vamick (Sep 15, 2008)

HI folks! after years of messing with old cars and Harleys, Ive been bitten by the old bike bug, it started with a plan to restore my old Western Flyer I had as a kid, ( its in rough shape). Being turned off by flea market prices ( the old girls Flyer I was gonna buy for the bearings was going for $350 which surprised me then) time, under the bridge and other things 'yadda yadda' this whole plan got shoved way back on the shelf..then WIOLA!! on a very chance outing of driving around last month what should I spy but a nearly MINT Western Flyer with unrusted crome, shiney paint and the whole nine yards for 100 bucks.. the only difference form my oldie is the black painted frame with candy apple red tanks and carrier ect...anyhow this has got me thinking of the old one again..which leads me to this question (s)  Are there any exploded diagrams/service manual type stuff on the net ect showing the rear hub and coaster brake? My 'shiney' Flyer has a Bendix and theres some play there in the sprocket ect, my rusty Flyer has a different hub I cant quiet make out as of yet ( I know theres a serial number way of telling the model ect) my rusty I got for Christmas '65 this 'shiney' one looks to me to be that same year model judging by the chine guard style ( Sonic Flyer in block lettering) Im a fairly handy mechanic but I'd sure like to find some exploded diagrams before I tear into em, thats ONE area I dont remember dissasembling as a kid! thanks for the ears and I'll post a pic of my 'beauty' and the 'beast' later


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Welcome to the CABE*

Hi Gary...........if you are mechanically inclined you should have no problem figuring out a single speed Bendix or New Departure hub without a diagram. They are both fairly simple in design.
John


----------



## vamick (Sep 15, 2008)

rjs5700 said:


> Hi Gary...........if you are mechanically inclined you should have no problem figuring out a single speed Bendix or New Departure hub without a diagram. They are both fairly simple in design.
> John




Well thats good news! I figured they werent too bad Ive just 'never went there" Thanks


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 15, 2008)

*"The Big Book of Vintage Bicycle Hubs"*

Hello (and welcome),

The title above ("The Big Book of Vintage Bicycle Hubs") says it all.  That is an excellent reference book for many common and numerous uncommon coaster brake hubs. It's a great mechanical reference-many pages are dedicated to exploded hub views, dis-assembling your hub (and re-assembling it), lubrication, and repair. there are also parts numbers and other interesting bits of information. If your oldie has a new departure, it's likely that it has a Model D, which occupies five pages in the hub book. And like rjs5700 said, the hubs really aren't too complicated. I believe theCABE bookstore actually has the book I mentioned... I'll try and post a link below. 

Good luck, and please post pictures of the bikes!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 15, 2008)

Here, check this out. It's the link to theCABE bookstore; the book you want is the 4th down. 

http://www.thecabe.com/index.asp?F=bookstore&D=classicfieds


----------



## vamick (Sep 16, 2008)

balloontirecruiser said:


> Here, check this out. It's the link to theCABE bookstore; the book you want is the 4th down.
> 
> http://www.thecabe.com/index.asp?F=bookstore&D=classicfieds





Thanks! I'll give it  looksee, and I'll post some pics soon!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 16, 2008)

Your welcome, best of luck.


----------

